# Spatzle question



## AllenOK (Feb 22, 2005)

Has anyone ever found Frozen Spatzle in their grocery store or supermarket?  I've been thinking about playing around with some at home.  I haven't seen any at one grocery store here, but I've got 3 others at least to try.  If I can't get it at a local grocery store, I'll wait until work starts back up (I'm off this month), and buy some off the boss.  Worse comes to worse, I'll make it myself.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2005)

Not in the frozen section but I've found it in the pasta section in a box.  It was pretty good.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2005)

Safeway has it.
The brand is MAGGI.  I've never tried it.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 23, 2005)

I've never seen frozen but I've seen spetzle mixes in a box.  Do you have any German or ethnic grocers around you?


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 23, 2005)

There's a frozen product called _Aunt Vi's_ that's pretty good.  I used to use it on my Octoberfest buffet.


----------

